# Dual Drive - Mach 1 + Pauper



## caiofilipini (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey all,

After a silly issue (thanks @HamishR!), got this dual drive working and it sounds awesome! It's a Mach 1 (Lightspeed) on the right side, and a Pauper (Prince of Tone) on the left side:









It wasn't that easy, but I managed to fit them both into a 1590BB enclosure! I used a 4-pin header to connect the Pauper's breakout board to the main board. Pretty happy with the results!

Here's a quick sound clip:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/white-mockingbird%2Flspot


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice work! That sounds like good choices for a combo pedal


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 30, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> Nice work! That sounds like good choices for a combo pedal



Thank you! Yeah, I love the combo. I actually built both separately, stacked them both ways, and loved how the Mach 1 into the Pauper's boost sounded, so I decided to combine them and put it on my board.


----------



## Barry (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks and sounds great!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 31, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks and sounds great!



Thanks, Barry!


----------



## Mike McLane (Aug 12, 2020)

YES!!!!  PPCB put out the Paragon Mini and I thought about asking for this combi in a mini as well, but this looks mahvelous!


----------



## caiofilipini (Aug 12, 2020)

Mike McLane said:


> YES!!!!  PPCB put out the Paragon Mini and I thought about asking for this combi in a mini as well, but this looks mahvelous!



Yeah, I absolutely love how this pedal turned out!


----------



## Loetlurch (Aug 13, 2020)

This combo sounds great! I might steal the idea. ;-) 

Greetings 
Michael


----------



## caiofilipini (Aug 13, 2020)

miczyk said:


> This combo sounds great! I might steal the idea. ;-)
> 
> Greetings
> Michael



Go for it, Michael! Happy to clarify anything if you need, just let me know.


----------



## Mike McLane (Aug 13, 2020)

I've got each pedal as a separate build, but I thought about putting 'em in one box so I could put the 3PDT order switch to flip the order, but I'm growing tired of too many pedals, too many knobs, too many switches. . . in short, too many choices.  Just gotta find what you like and go with it.  I've gone back to a Deluxe Reverb and use the Mach I as my "crunch channel". . . gets gritty, but stays bright, clear and Fendery.  I pair that with a Pauper or Tommy and I'm good to go for most situations.  With all the pedals to choose from I still marvel at how pedals that sit at the top of the heap in terms of buzz (like these three) seem to have the simplest circuits.  Go figger.


----------



## FancyEspresso (Sep 2, 2020)

if you don't mind me asking, how did you fit both in here? I love the look of this and might try something similar, but im not sure how the drilling should go  did you use the paragon drill template perhaps?


----------



## caiofilipini (Sep 3, 2020)

FancyEspresso said:


> if you don't mind me asking, how did you fit both in here? I love the look of this and might try something similar, but im not sure how the drilling should go  did you use the paragon drill template perhaps?



Not at all!

I placed both the Mach 1 and the Pauper drill templates on top of the enclosure. If you look closely, you'll see the spacing between the top 4 knobs is uneven for the two middle knobs. The only real struggle I had was fitting the PCB + the 3PDT breakout board on the Pauper side. I used a 4-pin header to connect them (similar to the Paragon in this case), but I had to file the bottom of the PCB a little bit so it wouldn't touch the 3PDT switch. In hindsight, I probably should've used a smaller 3PDT switch and wire it by hand, instead of using the breakout board. But it worked.

Hope this helps!


----------

